# Tek T5 needs repairing - ballasts



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I replaced 4 bulbs in my Tek T5 light and now they won't turn on. I see physical damage in one of the ballasts. so should just be a matter of replacing it.

Who can do this repair in the GTA? Preferably west end. Cheers


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not sure you will find a ballast for TEK. probably some stores have, but last time i was not lucky to find one

check this link

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2316948

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Well..fiddlesticks! Fortunately, it started working again, so hopefully won't have to worry about it for another 10 months  I did find a 48" fixture on Kijiji for less than $200. Might snap it up. I like the fixture and don't want anything different.

Cheers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you do get the other fixture I'd buy your semi-working fixture to help you ease the pain of the new one.

I can usually fix something like that but it ain't cheap so we'd both win


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...ble/548478010?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep! That's the one!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> If you do get the other fixture I'd buy your semi-working fixture to help you ease the pain of the new one.
> 
> I can usually fix something like that but it ain't cheap so we'd both win


Sure, will do. Haven't heard back from the guy. Not sure what I'll do, but could be a good option. Cheers


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you try this member here? 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163954
150$ for a 48" 8 bulb is good deal


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool. thanks


----------

